
Web app that generates a cozy and realistic window view - tristanac
http://rainbowhunt.club/?viewer
======
akama
This is very similar to something I've been looking to find for a while. I
have a large screen in my living room and I would love to stream/view 1080p
video from scenic locations (top of a mountain, overlooking plains, a beach).
I've read about the concept in several scifi novels but I've never found good
footage to use. If anyone has suggestions, I would love to hear them. A good
example is the live stream from the ISS [1] which atm is pointed toward the
station but has been pointed towards the earth directly in the past.

[1] [http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-iss-
stream](http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-iss-stream)

~~~
thecabinet
Just use any David Attenborough documentary. There are several focused on
different things depending on what you want

------
drinchev
This looks like a rip-off of Tympanus blog post (2015) [1].

1 : [https://tympanus.net/codrops/2015/11/04/rain-water-effect-
ex...](https://tympanus.net/codrops/2015/11/04/rain-water-effect-experiments/)

UPDATE:

Seems that there is a mention in the credits section [2]

[2] [http://rainbowhunt.com/credits.html](http://rainbowhunt.com/credits.html)

------
jonathonf
This seem to just be a frame for rainbowhunt.com ? Any reason why .club is
better than .com, or is this a different user "cashing" in?

------
marshallford
I'm seeing a templating issue on the timer option in the menu. Great sounds!

------
no_protocol
I perceive the rain as being on my side of the window.

------
eltoozero
Constant reloads in Safari iOS 10.1.1.

------
tristanac
\+ sounds in addition

